# Vancouver Aquarium After Hours



## GaryR (Sep 16, 2012)

I haven't heard any mention of it on the forum recently, but there is one next week.

Vancouver Aquarium :: After Hours

I sadly can't make it this time around, but it was awesome last time.

It sold out last time, so you should get your tickets while you can!


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I just bought my ticket. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I'd love to go but its an adults only event and June 6th is Felicia's birthday and I wouldn't feel right going there without her and Isabella. Thanks for the heads up though.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

I just got back from going to the Aquarium today. The penguins are soooo cute!!!!! They should also really add more corals to their blue/green chromis tank. There's only frogspawn and what looks to be like marco rock in there. Otherwise, the otters were still as cute as ever, the jellyfishes were mesmerizing, and the sloth was still sleeping.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

I wish I was older :'(


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

You can still go during regular hours 



Momobobo said:


> I wish I was older :'(


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Rats, I can't make this either. To anybody who can - GO! it's awesome.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

I'd love to go but can't this be on a weekend


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

it was awesome last time, but far busier than i expected it to be!


----------

